# Wheeling pool



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am going to fish a bass tourniment there next summer. I watch this site trying to get ideas. What do you guys call this area aroung Wheeling Island. Is it called a certain dam? Anyway, I fish it next June in the second week. Everyone said the small mouth will be great. Thanks, Chopper


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

The dam is pike island and that is the pool that they refer to. And sm should be good in June if the water is Normal pool


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wheeling Island is in the Hannibal pool and it's a pretty good pool for smallies though I have only catfished it.
Go to a library and get the book _Fishing the Ohio River_ by Mark Hicks. It will give you a lot of good spots to fish for the bass and other species.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheeling island is in pike islands pool Hannibal is the next lock down


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Wheeling island is in pike islands pool Hannibal is the next lock down


I disagree. The Pike Island Pool goes from above the Pike Island dam all the way upstream to the New Cumberland dam at Stratton.
Below the Pike Island dam all the way to the Hannibal dam is the Hannibal Pool.
Wheeling Island is way below (downstream) the Pike Island dam and thus is in the Hannibal Pool.
Toronto (where you live) is on the Pike Island Pool.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I disagree. The Pike Island Pool goes from above the Pike Island dam all the way upstream to the New Cumberland dam at Stratton.
> Below the Pike Island dam all the way to the Hannibal dam is the Hannibal Pool.
> Wheeling Island is way below (downstream) the Pike Island dam and thus is in the Hannibal Pool.
> Toronto (where you live) is on the Pike Island Pool.


Sorry clutter, he's right. Wheeling is in the hannibal pool.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep I had it backwards sorry. And to think I'm a riverboat pilot that's shameful 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Yep I had it backwards sorry. And to think I'm a riverboat pilot that's shameful
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Deer season is getting to you already....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure I got to blame it on something. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. i am going to get that book to learn more about the area. I am ate up with bass fishing, but in the woods this week. Wet, ain't it?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That book is a good book, but you have to realize it was written in the 90's so alot of the river has changed considerably. You'll have to kinda cross things off and add to it as you put time on the water. Most of the hot water discharges and cooling water intakes are no longer operational. New bridges, old bridges torn down, gravel bars change with every high water period we have.... just be observant and use the book as a guide and make adjustments to it as you go. The river isn't hard to learn to fish, it's just a very different mindset than fishing inland lakes. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PVK (Dec 13, 2011)

chopper said:


> I am going to fish a bass tourniment there next summer. I watch this site trying to get ideas. What do you guys call this area aroung Wheeling Island. Is it called a certain dam? Anyway, I fish it next June in the second week. Everyone said the small mouth will be great. Thanks, Chopper


Chopper i grew up on the island and have fished that pool of water for 25 years actually took first place with a buddy of mine in a tournament out of powhatan point eastern regional tour for that time of year conc on the shad busting the water we used a one minis chartreuse to take first the back channel of the island is prob best bet for around the island esp the creek area around bridgeport front channel would have to say from the south point all theway to north point is excellent you shouldnt have to fish any other part of the river you should take enough fish to win from around the island any ? hit me up


----------

